# amount hcl needed to hydrolysis N-formyloamphrtamine(formetorex)



## Jamroz (Jun 11, 2022)

Im doing leuckart reaction in scale:
p2p 1mol
formamide 1mol
formic acid 1mol
Heating to 160C for 4h. How much amount of hcl i need for hydrolysis?


----------



## G.Patton (Jun 13, 2022)

http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/threads/leuckart-amination-of-1-phenyl-2-propanone-smale-scale.47/


According to this manual, you can count that it is ~800 ml of 15% HCl.


----------



## studentt

Jamroz said:


> Im doing leuckart reaction in scale:
> p2p 1mol
> formamide 1mol
> formic acid 1mol
> Heating to 160C for 4h. How much amount of hcl i need for hydrolysis?



Jamrozdo you already made amphetamine oil?


----------

